# New vids about vsl + finale



## shnootre (Nov 10, 2017)

Greetings

I've been making some new videos about working with Finale and VSL. So far I've been focusing on SE instruments, but will prob expand at some point. Dealing with customizing matrices, controlling y axis from finale, incorporating keyboard maestro, working with velocity and slot cross fade and other stuff. 

I imagine much might be review for folks in this community (I was mainly inspired because a friend is just getting started down this road - and I feel I have a lot of hard won knowledge over the last year and a half of intense work w/ these tools... not to mention about 20 more years w/ Finale!) 

Would welcome feedback; and hope it's helpful to someone out there... 

The channel is here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpBbOqI438M17LFDoRNEkgg/videos

thanks
Dan


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 11, 2017)

Great to see this video series contribution... I personally do not use Finale but would be very nice to have some similar videos on VSL + Sibelius.

Cheers,
Max


----------



## shnootre (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe at some point some basic ones...but so far I can't even get VSL working from within Sibelius (I only have Sib to use w students who use it).

We'll see...


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 11, 2017)

Since VSL provides sound sets and instructions for Sibelius, videos are hardly necessary. In comparison, the HP preferences they provide for Finale are sort of a joke.


----------

